# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  السفارة المغربية بالاردن تتجاهل القرارات وترفض التصديق على عقود العمالة

## ادارة المنتدى

علمت رم من مصادر مطلعة بان السفارة المغربية في الاردن تتجاهل وتماطل بالتصديق على عقود العمالة

أكثر...

----------

